# Red Spot on Angelfish



## fish fanatic (Jul 24, 2007)

I got some new angelfish the other day and i have noticing that one of them just hides all the time, Its an albino on but also it has a red spot behind its gills and none of the others have this .. does anyone know what this is? is it a disease? should i take him back? the other fish all swim together usually and seem fine and happy but the albino one is strange! please HELP!!!!!


----------

